# Tauris can't be used in training mode



## shorty2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*link no longer available*

link no longer available


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, your information sounds correct. My club uses Tauris and I need to have my clock programmed with my bands using the club computer. If I remember correctly, each band has a long serial number. The programming assigns the serial number to the birds band number and sex. However, the clock will not display the serial number, just the programmed band number.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tauris clocks do have a training mode you just have to reprogram it and enter the bands.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Should've got a Benzing.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Most the time it's what model of clock your local club uses so you either joining or find another club that uses the clock of your choice


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Tauris*

1st Benzing is not half the price of Tauris. I just switched clubs last year and bought a new G2 with the 4 pad sensor and cable $1200. You can buy a new Tauris with a 4 pad from Scott Horn for $900. 

2nd. Its not all magic. All the clocking system work somewhat the same. You have t load the Software on a PC then attach the club unit to the computer, then scan the birds in. Once they are in the PC you then down load them to the flers clock. 

3rd, With the tauris clock, once your birds are in the clock you can set it to traning mode. In fact, if you are flying old birds and traning young birds at the same time the clock will do both at the same time. 

When I was using the tauris clock, I bought my own club unit and loaded my own birds as I was 50 miles from the club secretary and didn't want to drive there evertime I added birds.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

shorty2 said:


> The Tauris website indicates the "The breeder also uses his TauRIS system for training flights and clocks his arriving pigeons precisely and automatically. ", but unfortunately it can't function in a true training mode.
> 
> I contacted the factory and they indicated that the clock must be taken to a club and programmed by them with each ring individually. They also had me talk to their USA distributor Scott who kindly took the time to fully explain the system and he also confirmed that the Tauris clocks can only be used in this manner.
> 
> I was expecting that the clock could be used in a simple training mode where any bird could pass over the antenna, and the clock would record the time it sensed any band. That is how the Benzing G2 works, you put it in the training mode and it records the time that any compatible band walks over the antenna, regardless of whether the clock as been programmed with that band or not. The Benzing is half the price of the Tauris.


Shorty , not sure where you are getting your infomation or buying your G2, I had the G2 and recenlty update to the M1. The G2 was around $700 just for the clock. Also the benzing has to be taken to the clock unit as well to enter your birds for the first time, just like the Tauris. I have heard that the M1 is capable of loading the birds with the antenna but I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You have your prices mixed up on the G-2.I just got mine last week. Clock plus two pads-695.00 + 25.00 for the club cable. For just the clock alone it's 495.00. Siegal's:
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-G-2.html


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

shorty2 said:


> You do a great job of explaining my dilema -- I don't want to buy a club unit or have to visit a club secretary every time I want to add a new bird and track the speed of their flights.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a friends house and tested his Benzing G2. He put the clock in "training mode", pulled out a new band, waved it over the clock and *BEEP*, the clock recorded the appearance of an unknown band and displayed part of it's serial number.
> 
> ...


The only way the one you pulled from your pock and it beeped was that it had privoulsy been entered into his clock at one point. It is true both for Benzing and Tauris and a good guess is that all clocks work the same way. If you stand back and think about it, it would make sense that its they only way it would work. The electrion chip is assicoate with the seamless band number. When it beeps, look at the clock, you will see the birds band number not the chip it from your electronic chip. 

Tauris bands and the Benzing are not interchanable. So the band you pulled from your pocket had to be a benzing chip.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Neither Unikon, Benzing or Tauris are interchangeable. Perhaps since you're not dealing with large numbers, you'd be better served by getting a manual clock. They're easily found at reasonable prices. Countermarks and any supplies you need are available too. I really enjoyed using a manual clock. The anticipation of waiting for your bird to come is way more exciting than just going out to check your clock.


----------

